# Mobile Broadband In Spain



## paul44 (May 19, 2009)

Does anyone have this via a dogle and can you advise costs and what limits?

Thanks


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

I have a Vodaphone usb dongle as backup for when our internet goes down (as it does, frequently). 
I also use one in the UK, but in neither case do I find them satisfactory.

When I bought my spanish dongle in 2010, I had a choice of several plans, one day, one week, or one month and was offered different download allowances in GBs. But I do not know if this still applies for new customers.
You have to purchase the dongle in the first place (cost me about 40 euros, I think) and then pay for usage. Unlimited is 49 euros a month.
So it´s not cheap by any stretch of the imagination.

I also found that the last time I went back to the UK, this summer, the UK dongle I had bought there on my previous visit was no longer working, so had no alternative but to purchase a new one. I was also told that I could not transfer dongle usage between Spain and the UK. However, I believe this is actually possible now, if you state you want to do this at the outset.

As for limits....
If you pay for a particular GB package (as I do in the UK), it goes very quickly and once you have used the maximum of your allowance, you may still be able to access the net, but very, very slowly.
I do find the unlimited access a problem too, however, as it very much depends where you are as to how good internet speeds are (most are dire). I have yet to find anywhere in Southern Spain where my dongle reader shows more than two bands and others I have spoken to say the same.

But if you google _3G internet access_ for the area you will be staying in, you should at least get an idea how good 3g mobile coverage is in that area.

I know you are referring to mobile use, but for netbook or laptop use too, dongle usage is a problem.
If you cannot access the internet any other way than with a dongle, then go for it, as you have no choice.
But be aware that the cost of the thing in no way relates to the service you will get.


----------

